# How do I upgrade TWRP 2.0 ->2.1.1



## melsal

My Kindle has TWRP 2.0 installed and working as well as FFF 1.4a. Iwould like to know what steps I have to take to upgrade TWRP from 2.0 to 2.1.1. Thanks in advance.


----------



## afrchutch

Look for the Kindle Fire Utility in the forums. You should be able to get it through that.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

Look for the Kindle Fire Utility in the forums. You should be able to get it through that.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skalyrr

In your Kindle Fire Utility folders just replace the twrp file in the recovery folder with the 2.1.1 version one and name it the same as the old one. From there use the KFU like normal and that should work just fine, at least for me it worked. I was also using KFU .96.


----------

